# genoese swiss roll with coffee filling



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Genoese swiss roll filled with coffee butter cream. Exactly the same as one I made today.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

That is beautiful! Would you post the recipe please?:bounce:


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Genoise.

6 whole eggs
1 cup sugar
warm in bowl over hot water, whisk until thick and foamy, and leaves a trail when whisk is drawn across, about 7/10 minutes by machine.

Very gently fold in ½ cup melted butter and 1 cups sifted flour alternating.
pour into large buttered lined pan.
bake 350 until springs back when lightly touched on top. DO NOT OVER BAKE or it will crack when rolled. bake about 25 / 30 minutes.

Turn out onto clean tea towel that has been well sugared. quickly remove the liner and gently roll up with the tea towel care fully place on cooling rack in the teatowel and allow to cool completely.
With care unroll and remove tea towel, spread the cake with your choice, butter cream, or jam>>>>>>, reroll back up cut ends tidy. 
qahtan


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you, I'm looking forward to giving this a try.
Betty


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Remember, Make sure the eggs and sugar are thick, 

Fold the butter and flour in,

Do not over bake it,

Take care rolling it. 

Let me know how it turns out, please.. qahtan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

This cake is the foundation for many cakes. Once you've mastered the technique of folding (with your hands) you'll find tons of good variations! Done correctly it's light as a pancake but has enough structure to hold up your house!  Well, maybe not your house.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm supposed to fold the melted butter and flour in with my hands and not a spatula???


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

When I make it I'll let you know how it turned out. Thanks for the recipe!!
Betty


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Actually, yes. Traditionally it is done that way.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I don't seem to be getting the photo. Just that anoying little box with the red x.. This has happened a few times on me lately..I'm starting to think theres a sneaky block on my computer that it doesn't want me to know about!


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes, my Aunt always used her hand, but I don't think many people do these day's..... what ever works for you, spatula, hand etc, just don't deflate the batter. ) qahtan...

Also you will see many variations of Genoise, but this is the one I have used for the past 40 years......
also if you bake it in two sandwich pans it comes out with a lovely flat top. 

qahtan


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you do it with bare hands or gloved hands?

Do you do it the same way with your hands as you would with a spatula?
Betty


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

bare hand, with your hand flat, fingers closed not open..

I really think the original idea was similar to Mum holding the mixing bowl 
in the crook of her arm when making a cake, so as to keep the batter warm. 
but I could be wrong... :-(((
qahtan


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you Qahtan, now I'm really going to have to give this a try out of curiosity. I’m going to try to get to it tomorrow if I have the time. I have some seedlings that need to be planted but maybe I can put that off for one more day.

How much Buttercream did you make to go inside the roll and did you melt some instant coffee in a little water for your liquid and flavor?

By the way, what happened to your beautiful picture?
Betty


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I still have the picture,.

For the butter cream I use about 1/4 cup softish butter, and I then add several heaped table spoons of icing sugar, I don't know what you call it in U S, but the very fine stuff like flour, I beat that to a nice soft mix, and I add a product from UK called Camp coffee, in a bottle, it make really crappy coffee but is great for things like butter cream etc, but yes if you could make up a very strong mix of instant and a dash of hot water that would do it....

qahtan


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Every British larder used to have a bottle of Camp coffee - my Mum used to make the most wonderful coffee meringues, sandwiched with cream and camp coffee. I wonder if we can still buy the stuff here? I'll have a look next time I'm in the supermarket. You're right, it makes crap coffee, but is a wonderful coffee-flavouring.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

It's funny but my computer isn't picking up the picture anymore. 

We call it powered or confectioners sugar but icing sugar works.

Thank you so much for all your help, I'm going to give this a try.
Betty


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

You should get it in the UK, I can get it here in Southern Ontario, but to my mind it's expencive, $7. 99, Still it is good for what I want it for.. )) 
qahtan


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

For some reason I too have lost the picture. strange.....

qahtan


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

It was such a beautiful picture! 

My seedlings won out, I made a Snickerdoodle cake and pizza for supper. 





In a few days when the cake is gone hopefully I'll have more time and I'll try it. 
Betty


----------



## shaloop (Aug 16, 2005)

Those both look delicious. Would you mind sharing the recipe for the cake?


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure I'd be glad to; this recipe came from the Cake Doctor cookbook, then tweaked a bit by me.

Snickerdoodle Cake
1 box yellow cake mix (I use Duncan Hines)
1-teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 stick of butter – softened
3 large eggs 
1-tablespoon vinegar 
1/2-cup sour cream
Enough milk to make 1-1/3 cups
1-tablespoon vanilla

Preheat oven to 350° or 325° for dark or coated cake pans.

Prepare 3 / 9-inch cake pans by cutting wax or parchment paper rounds to fit in the bottom of the pans. Spray or butter the pans then place the paper rounds into place; spray or butter the paper. 

In a 2-cup liquid measuring cup place the 1 tablespoon of vinegar and the 1/2-cup of sour cream then add enough milk to make 1-1/3 cups; stir to combine. Add the vanilla to the sour cream mixture.

Put the cake mix, baking soda and cinnamon in an electric mixer bowl, stir well to mix the ingredients. Cut the butter into small slices and mix it into the dry cake mix. Add the eggs and sour cream mixture. Beat on low speed for 30 seconds to combine, stop mixer and scrape the sides of the mixer bowl; then beat on medium speed for 3 minutes.

Divide the batter equally between the pans and bake for 25 to 28 minutes or until tooth pick inserted into middle of cake comes out clean

Remove the pans from the oven and allow them to cool on cooling racks for 15 minutes then remove the cakes from the pans and allow them to cool completely. 

Cinnamon Butter Cream Frosting
1 stick of butter – softened 
1/4-teaspoon salt
1/4-cup milk (I use half and half)
2-teaspoons cinnamon
1 pound of powdered sugar

Place softened butter, salt, milk and cinnamon into mixing bowl; add half the powdered sugar and beat to combine. Add the rest of the sugar and beat until light a fluffy. 
Frost the cake


----------

